# Marine Infantry Unit on Alert



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://semperfinews.com/breaking-m...canceled-placed-alert-status-camp-lejeune-nc/

Is this simply a training alert, or is something about to happen?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would say it is a JIC movement in response to the "other" things happening in the area.

Never know when 1000 knuckleheads might get it in their heads that they could raid the camp and take off with the MG's etc.

Wouldn't take 1000 either, . . . a good dozen who had a half baked idea of what they were doing could cause some serious stuff on the base.

Because of posse comatitus, . . . they cannot go out and do anything off base at this point, . . . but if the trouble comes onto the base, . . . whoa, . . . that is a whole 'nuther ball game.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is a possibility, but I was thinking maybe something off shore.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

First try for Martial Law? Before he sends them after the white Christians perhaps?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I picked up some more .22 LR ammo just in case.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm guessing the guys head to Charlotte for weekend leaves - right into the establishment hating BLM agitators protesting .... the NC Guard has hardly been tapped - doubt if Fed troops would be called in til that force was totally committed ....


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Before he sends them after the white Christians perhaps?


I have someone very close to me who is stationed at Lejeune and to date has 18+ years in 'The Corps'. Marines coming after White Christian Citizens ain't gonna happen. Not simply because he's there, but because it is grossly counter-culture. Just because the honor of our leaders has decayed, doesn't mean honor among The Few, The Proud has.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Great.....op-6 has more ammo for his indirect fire .22 caliber man-packed mortor, ready to lend support from up to 1.5 miles. 

Fire mission, over.
Time to target, 30 seconds....round out....
Pop........,.............................................................splat.
Uh...yeah...oh hell, why not....Fire for effect!:devil:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ooorah. Goodnight Chesty Puller.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd say an old Chinese proverbial curse is unfolding for us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They will not deploy active duty troops for CD. Not going to happen. As for base security they have that already covered not need to do a full call up.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't put anything past the jackass currently occupying the White House. When has the Constitution stopped him before?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One reason for sure he would not call them up. Those in the street are his crew they are he distractors. Obama is the one that puts them there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Posse Commitatus is a sham.
1. Active duty troops used against the Bonus Marchers in 1932.
2. Active duty troops (101 Airborne) sent by President Eisenhower to Alabama in the late 50's to enforce desegregation.
3. My Army unit was just one of many restricted to Company Area, all passes and leaves cancelled, rifles and bayonets issued from the arms room, ready to leave at a moments notice to the 1968 Democratic National Convention in Chicago. We were not called up, others were.
4. The Branch Davidian standoff in Waco, Texas was brought to its fiery, deadly conclusion with the help of active duty Army personnel using Army APC's from Fort Hood.

Posse Commitatus? Ignored when the powers in control wish to.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> They will not deploy active duty troops for CD. Not going to happen. As for base security they have that already covered not need to do a full call up.


Your correct, but they will for business protection from looters. All thought they will also be unarmed read "no bullets"


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> https://semperfinews.com/breaking-m...canceled-placed-alert-status-camp-lejeune-nc/
> 
> Is this simply a training alert, or is something about to happen?


Couple of things, when it looked like the ruskies were going to drop paras into the Sinai during the Yom Kippor War in 73, my unit (as did all of the 8th Imperial Army) got a 100% recall at 445 PM just as the troops were headed to the Ville.

Second, I think the closest active unit is the 82nd Airborne out of Bragg if I'm not mistaken.

Third, before the prez can order active units in, the Governor must formally ask for assistance in putting a rebellion down.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> Your correct, but they will for business protection from looters. All thought they will also be unarmed read "no bullets"


 They will not deploy active duty Marines, Army or Navy there short of terrorism . And we all know what it takes to get this government to say that word.
Even federal Reserve troops will be a last resort. Mainly for cost reason. And political fall out. Much easier to blame a governor than a king.
Most States grant implied police power to National Guard. They have no power to do so to federal troops. Well schooled on this subject.


----------



## jchavasu (Aug 13, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'm guessing the guys head to Charlotte for weekend leaves - right into the establishment hating BLM agitators protesting .... the NC Guard has hardly been tapped - doubt if Fed troops would be called in til that force was totally committed ....


I think Illini Warrior is on target here. If I were the base commander I wouldn't want all my young Marines deciding to "go to town" during that nonsense. Young Marines will find trouble faster than you can say it. I'm guessing just a precaution to keep them out of trouble.

Sent from somewhere never to be revealed using an ancient alien device...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The Marine have 2 functions... Kill People and Break Stuff...

Have they ever been used for crowd control in the USA??? They might train for it, but have tehy ever been used in the USA

National Guard is abetter choice.. they are STATE troops unless federalized


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Keeping them out of the fray perhaps? If more troops go on alert from around the country then maybe it's something. I am thinking these clowns have surely not risen to the lofty heights of it being necessary to call in the marines on them. They haven't finished stealing everything from Walmart yet.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I picked up some more .22 LR ammo just in case.


Bro.... If you are thinking what I'm thinking.... Save the .22LR, use the 300 blackout instead.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay, should I be concerned?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Lately I remind my wife..."keep your head on a swivel". I think that's about as good as you can do until you see the whites of their eyes. God knows if for whatever reason troops of any federal variety are sent onto U.S. soil we won't be discussing anything on internet forums while its happening. We'll be damn lucky to have cell phone signals and basic utilities. So for now Auntie...keep your head on a swivel.



Auntie said:


> Okay, should I be concerned?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Okay, should I be concerned?


No, you don't need to be concerned.
NOW, if federal troops are actually deployed (slim chance, very slim) then you would still not have any worries, unless you have kin in Charlotte.
I've got two daughters, and their families, and grand children living within 30 miles of there. Still, I'm not worried for them. Yet.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Okay, should I be concerned?





Mosinator762x54r said:


> Lately I remind my wife..."keep your head on a swivel". I think that's about as good as you can do until you see the whites of their eyes. God knows if for whatever reason troops of any federal variety are sent onto U.S. soil we won't be discussing anything on internet forums while its happening. We'll be damn lucky to have cell phone signals and basic utilities. So for now Auntie...keep your head on a swivel.


It is always on a swivel. My husband drilled that into me and would test me, "did you see the man with the cane? What color was his tie? What else did you notice?" My nephews always ask what I am looking at or looking for. I tell them "I will know it when I see it" Great advice for everyone!



rice paddy daddy said:


> No, you don't need to be concerned.
> NOW, if federal troops are actually deployed (slim chance, very slim) then you would still not have any worries, unless you have kin in Charlotte.
> I've got two daughters, and their families, and grand children living within 30 miles of there. Still, I'm not worried for them. Yet.


Yet... I will include your families in our prayers. I don't know maybe I am tired and hurting to much, this stuff really seems to be getting to me the last few days. I want to go fishing.


----------

